# تطبيقات الشبكات العصبية في الطب



## مهدي الزعيم (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكل اطرائاتكم اللطيفة لي وحقيقة انا استمد ذلك من عطاءاتكم السخية ويشرفني ان اكون فردا من عائلة ملتقى المهندسين العرب.

أخوتي الاعزاء

من احدى المجالات المهمة في عمل الاجهزة الطبية خاصة الاجهزة ذات الصلة في تحليل الاشارات هي """" الشبكات العصبية """" .

المرفق التالي يتحدث عن بعض تطبيقاتها


----------



## Hamzawy (29 أكتوبر 2006)

تسلم والله ياباشموهندس


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## عمراياد (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (16 أبريل 2011)

thank you for ur topic , go to infront ,,,


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------

